# Taig Micro Lathe Rust



## JohnnyTK (Jan 30, 2017)

I will be purchasing a second hand Taig and the owner says it has some surface rust(no pitting) from sitting in the garage for the last year. Any suggestions on how to remove this rust?  Will be seeing it on Tuesday.


----------



## JohnnyTK (Jan 30, 2017)

It was suggested to use 0000 steel wool with WD40. Not sure if this is the best method, being a newbie.


----------



## mikey (Jan 30, 2017)

Depends on how much rust there is. Light surface rust will usually come off with WD-40 and a 000 gray Scotchbrite pad. I avoid steel wool because any residual particles will hide in cracks and crevices and rust. You can also try some Phosphoric Acid prep. I use the Must For Rust and it works really well. If you want every bit of rust out, use the Electrolytic Rust Removal process and that will work the best. A light scrub with a gray Scotchbrite pad afterwards and you're done.


----------



## compsurge (Feb 6, 2017)

WD-40 and maroon Scotch Brite works as well. If you are going to keep it in similar environmental conditions, you will want to spray it with WD or coat it in a light oil to prevent it from reoccurring.


----------



## chips&more (Feb 6, 2017)

Welcome, I would first try just the WD40 and rub it with a rag and see what happens. I would avoid any abrasives until you have exhausted all other options.  If you do use an abrasive be mindful of the scratch pattern that will be left behind. You might want to go with the grain kinda thing. On another note, I would NOT leave WD 40 on bare metal for any great length of time. It tends to rust the metal instead of protecting it from rust…Dave


----------



## dieselshadow (Feb 6, 2017)

Wd-40 causing rust instead of preventing it? I've never seen that before.


----------



## 4GSR (Feb 8, 2017)

dieselshadow said:


> Wd-40 causing rust instead of preventing it? I've never seen that before.


Yep, it sure will.  Especially if you live in a high humidity region of the country.  WD-40 is banned from my shop.  Suggest coating with a ISO 32 or 46 hydraulic oil.  Ken


----------



## Groundhog (Feb 8, 2017)

Lots of info & products here; https://www.theruststore.com/ . Several good articles and comparisons.

I used "Rust Release Super Gel" on my HF lathe (that sat idle for years and had a little surface rust) with a little Scotch Brite and was very pleased. It works just like "Evao-o-Rust" that everyone seems to like so well, but it is a gel and will stick to vertical sides. (Caution: As per instructions -- DO NOT let it dry out -- it leaves weird stains in the metal).


----------



## ch2co (Feb 8, 2017)

What's this rust stuff all you guys are keep talking about?
High and dry in Colorado


----------



## Hidyn (Feb 10, 2017)

ch2co said:


> What's this rust stuff all you guys are keep talking about?
> High and dry in Colorado



Definitely one of the perks to living in the desert! Great for my machining and firearm hobbies, not so much for my gardening...


----------



## Quattroclick (Feb 11, 2017)

Stuff rusts here too, just takes longer.  I have been cleaning surface rust off my new (to me) Bridgeport with CLR and maroon Scotch Brite.  A little CLR goes a long way.  Smaller items have been going into a bucket of apple cider vinegar.  Both seem to work well, and are cheap.


----------

